# Cooler corn



## buzzy (Jul 29, 2018)

This doesn’t involve smoke but is great for a big gathering  Huske corn like this so u have a handle  Put in cooler  Then pour boiling water in cooler to cover corn  Shut lid for 30 minutes  Put 5 cups hot water in half gallon jar  Melt a lb of butter an pour in jar  (yes real butter)  Put jar in crockpot with water. Dip corn in jar to butter it. Depending on cooler the corn will stay hot for hrs. Thanks for looking


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2018)

Mmmmm... Fresh corn!


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 29, 2018)

Sounds great to me!
Now you said Real Butter, and to me anything else is puppy pee. So Butter would be a natural for me.
What you didn't say is what kind of Cooler to use? I don't want to warp, distort, or otherwise wreck a good cooler with boiling wa-wa.


----------



## buzzy (Jul 29, 2018)

It was a coleman cooler. It didn’t distort it at all but it was the first time use for this. I’m thinking multiple uses might take a toll. I wouldn’t use a high priced cooler for this. The corn was still hot 6 hrs later


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 29, 2018)

buzzy said:


> It was a coleman cooler. It didn’t distort it at all but it was the first time use for this. I’m thinking multiple uses might take a toll. I wouldn’t use a high priced cooler for this. The corn was still hot 6 hrs later



I wonder if a cheap old Styrofoam would work?

(At least until Buba put a toe through it and scalded his foot...)

I think your idea is pure genius for one of those little crock pots and a 1/2 gallon Mason Jar.


----------



## buzzy (Jul 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I wonder if a cheap old
> (At least until Buba put a toe through it and scalded his foot...)
> 
> I think your idea is pure genius for one of those little crock pots and a 1/2 gallon Mason Jar.


I don’t think styrofoam would be a good choice for boiling water


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2018)

Yup done this many times but we always floated the butter right on top of the hot water in the cooler and as you removed the corn from the cooler it got its butter coating. As you said this works great for a large party.

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 29, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup done this many times but we always floated the butter right on top of the hot water in the cooler and as you removed the corn from the cooler it got its butter coating. As you said this works great for a large party.
> 
> Warren



I was wondering if you might do that. 
Butter Fingers.... ;)


----------



## Ishi (Jul 29, 2018)

Great tip!!! Thanks and point


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2018)

Use tongs to pick it up out of cooler. :rolleyes:  A course you could do it bare handed and rinse the BBQ off you fingers in the process.  :D

Warren


----------

